

bit.ly hackathon (NYC 10/20) and API contest (win a MakerBot) - aditya
http://meetup.com/hackabit

======
aditya
In case the title doesn't make it clear, the API contest is open to everyone
(not NYC only!)

More: <http://blog.bit.ly/post/1307062006/its-a-bit-ly-api-contest>

